# Kubota m7580 and/or budget 4wd 65+ hp 4wd 2nd tractor



## 25AcresofFun (May 10, 2019)

Anyone have experience and opinions on the Kubota m7580 (4wd) - or have strong recommendations on what make/model for the application I have below?

My current tractor is just enough to do my haying (about 1300-1500 small square bales a summer off of a hilly field. I need 4wd) with about 50 hp (kubota m5040). I'm looking for an inexpensive 4x4 tractor with 65-90 hp. Need just a little more OOMF!

The m7580 looks like it will fit the bill, but can't find anything around about overall reliability. Not sure exact year, but they were made 1991-99, so simple - none of that regen/def stuff. It will be used for running the cutter and to haul the baler and bale wagon. don't need a cab, just rops/cover.

I'm also looking to do some custom baling for folks and my son is getting old enough to drive our current tractor . . .so 2 tractors will make things a lot more efficient.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

It should be a good tractor. You can also run a 4x5 round baler if you ever need to.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm saying this without seeing your hilly field, but I don't know that you need 4x4 for that, just weight. Generally hay farming with 4x4 isn't as smooth. I grew up in the Loess Hills of SW Iowa, and unless you go to the mountains I don't know that you're going to get any more hilly than that. My family never had a need for 4x4 tractors to bale that, and one of my fields now has a very unsettling hill that I tackle with my 63 hp 2wd Ford. In fact several years ago when they asked me if I'd custom bale their fields, I looked at that hill and said no. And now here I am.

When going on hillsides, I keep my equipment 'uphill' of me as opposed to downhill. It definitely makes the tractor feel more stable that way though I still pucker.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are 7580's still running around here and see them for sale with pretty high values. The rear end and front axle looks to share lineage with the larger M series after them.

Tractor data says it has a hydraulic reverser but I've never seen one, all dry clutch sync shuttles as far as I know. Maybe in some markets they got that feature.


----------



## 25AcresofFun (May 10, 2019)

Hayjosh said:


> I'm saying this without seeing your hilly field, but I don't know that you need 4x4 for that, just weight. Generally hay farming with 4x4 isn't as smooth. I grew up in the Loess Hills of SW Iowa, and unless you go to the mountains I don't know that you're going to get any more hilly than that. My family never had a need for 4x4 tractors to bale that, and one of my fields now has a very unsettling hill that I tackle with my 63 hp 2wd Ford. In fact several years ago when they asked me if I'd custom bale their fields, I looked at that hill and said no. And now here I am.
> 
> When going on hillsides, I keep my equipment 'uphill' of me as opposed to downhill. It definitely makes the tractor feel more stable that way though I still pucker.


@Hayjosh so by weight, what models of 2wd tractors would you recommend?


----------

